# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  tìm sách võ thuật

## victory355

mình đang tìm sách học võ thuật của phái thiếu lâm, nhưng mà tìm mãi thì không thấy, nên post lên đây hy vọng ae giúp mình. 
- mình đang tìm 1 bộ sách 1 môn phái của võ thuật thiếu lâm về quyền hay cước để mình tự học. bạn nào có please gủi link hay video gì cũng được. thanks a lot

----------


## viengiaoduc

mình có một số link đây bạn ạ:
http://www.free4vn.org/f81/t57713/ ( đây là link về sách )
dưới đây là về video
http://video.zing.vn/video/clip/Kung-fu-thieu-lam-tu.93005.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYc_48bDTCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHhmooQTczs
Chúc vui vẻ khi đến với diendantinhoc.vn !

----------


## hoa nam anh

chà có người mê thiếu lâm đây rồi ko biết có tu đc tới cảnh giới cao nhất của đạo phật ko nhĩ?
Mình nghĩ bạn nên cạo trọc đầu thế luyện mới mau thành công

----------

